# Cats scratching new sofa!!



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi all, I am hoping someone has some miracle solution to my problem as nothing I seem to do is working.
They are ruining them and I really don't want to have to put a covering over them as it will look awful. But we have tried the following:
Spraying them with water when they do it
Picking them up and putting them to their scratching post
Telling them off and saying NO rather loudly 
But, nothing stops them.
This has been on-going now for the last few months!

So, has anyone else got any tips on this please?
Many thanks!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

What scratching posts do you have for them? If you provide them with enough things for them to use for that specific purpose, it should reduce their desire to scratch your furniture. You might not be able to cut it down 100% but it will help.

You could try sticky back tape on the sofa's where they scratch.


----------



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

LouiseH said:


> What scratching posts do you have for them? If you provide them with enough things for them to use for that specific purpose, it should reduce their desire to scratch your furniture. You might not be able to cut it down 100% but it will help.
> 
> You could try sticky back tape on the sofa's where they scratch.


Thanks Louise, I just think they are trying it on as they have a huge scratching post and they also have one outside too like a little tree house, so they are fairly spoilt, I just think it is something new for them so they are seeing how far they can push it. Sticky back tape might be a good idea actually, thanks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you spray the sofa with feliway and the scratching post with cat nip? ALso scratching releases the smell of cat onto the sofa so try rubbing under your cat chin with a cloth and then rubbing that on the sofa so they don't feel the need to claim it and scent it with their paws.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Claire, I can honestly tell you the best way to stop cats scratching furniture and carpets is to have cat scratchers available all over the house in every room they go, and in a big room (like my sitting room) I have them at either end of the room.

This is because many cats like to scratch their scent-mark onto all kinds of surfaces all over the inside of the house, not just in one spot, (no matter how big your cat tree is).

For the time being, whilst you re-train your cats, I would put throws over your new sofas to protect them. You should be able to remove these at some point in the near future.  You could even put some anti-scratch repellent on the throws, such as drops of orange oil (if you don't mind the smell! )

Then provide a variety of different types of scratchers, e.g. some upright ones (make sure they are very stable, do not wobble when a cat uses it), some horizontal ones to put on the floor (like mats), some to be screwed to the walls. They needn't be obtrusive, mine aren't.

Rub the new scratchers with powdered cat nip.

Then whenever your cat goes to scratch furniture or carpet etc, pick him up and take him to the nearest cat scratcher and *gently* paddle his paws up and down on the scratcher, mimicking the movement he would make himself. You may need to continue doing this with determination for a few weeks before your cats get the message.

Once they are using the scratchers, leave the throws in place on the sofas for about a month, then try removing one throw at a time, and see what happens. (If you have visitors, you can always remove the throws before the visitors arrive, then replace them afterwards).


----------



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

spid said:


> Have you spray the sofa with feliway and the scratching post with cat nip? ALso scratching releases the smell of cat onto the sofa so try rubbing under your cat chin with a cloth and then rubbing that on the sofa so they don't feel the need to claim it and scent it with their paws.


I haven't sprayed the sofa with feliway, do you think this would help? I have put catnip on there scratching post yes, I will try the cloth also. Thank you


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Cat Scratching Solutions

You might find some answers here even if not, it's hillariously funny 
It's written by a vet.
This is my favourite part:

Lesson 4- Provide your cat with an appropriate scratching post.

Since your cat brings you so much joy, you decide to buy her the softest, prettiest and most luxurius scratching post you can find. You take it home and your feline friend gives you a blank stare and walks away. This activates your parental guidance mechanism and you decide to show her how to use the post by taking her front paws and making scratching motions at the post. She of course struggles till she gets free of you and then treats you with utter disdain for the rest of the day.

Never make the mistake of trying to "show her how" to scratch anything. You'll only offend her. She knows pefectly well how to do it. She just reserves the right to scratch when and where it suits her.


----------



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Chillminx, really helpful advice. 
I will get some more scratching posts and mats then, we don't have a big house or living room, but I should put some in the bedrooms maybe too and see if that helps! I may also get some feliway spray too! 
Thank you!


----------



## catmadclaire (Nov 24, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> Cat Scratching Solutions
> 
> You might find some answers here even if not, it's hillariously funny
> It's written by a vet.
> ...


Thank you  Love that!! Very true too!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catmadclaire said:


> I haven't sprayed the sofa with feliway, do you think this would help? I have put catnip on there scratching post yes, I will try the cloth also. Thank you


Apparently so - I did ours and we only very occasionally get anyone trying and I did it when it was new a couple of years ago now.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

deleted ....


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

catmadclaire said:


> Thanks Chillminx, really helpful advice.
> I will get some more scratching posts and mats then, we don't have a big house or living room, but I should put some in the bedrooms maybe too and see if that helps! I may also get some feliway spray too!
> Thank you!


Sisal Cat Scratching Board: Great Deals on Scratching Posts at Zooplus
Those scratching boards are perfect if you don't have much space- fixed to the wall they take up no space at all 
I've got one in the hall and Phoebe loves it more than her scratching post!
She also has this:
Scratching Pads & Sisal Toys at zooplus: Multi-Scratch Mat Cardboard
It's small and easy to hide under the table for example


----------

